# Magicshine replacement battery



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey all,

I have a Magicshine 1600L light that stopped working (MJ 872). I individually check all the parts and found the culprit was my battery. I checked the wires directly after cutting off the jack and still had zero volts so with nothing left to loose I cracked open my 6.0Ah Geomangear batter to find a big corroded mess inside. So I'm not messing with trying to fix it its time to buy a new one. Anyone know if there is a 6.0Ah or greater battery out there i can buy? My brief google search was only bringing up 4.4Ah.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

If you don't mind doing your own waterproofing protection, then you could go with this one (7800mAH Sanyos). Lots of options out there though.


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks pethelman,
What i forgot to add was a 4 cell battery that was 6Ah. not a 6 or 8 cell battery. That one fits what I first asked but i'm looking to keep things the same girth as my last one.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I reciently did some runtime test with a Gemini Duo lighthead and both a Geoman 6.0 battery and a Gemini 5.2 4 cell battery and there was only 8 min. difference between the two on the lamps max setting (advantage Geoman) and the physical size of the Gemini battery is actually smaller. I'm not sure if you were just looking for a replacement or for increased runtime so if you can live with the 4% reduction in runtime I would think this would work for you. 
Mole


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*This is what Im using for my Olympia right now, tons of run time and I love the neoprene case. I have yet to do a rundown test but at 5600 mAh you should get good runtimes:thumbsup: *
Action-LED-Lights - Magicshine MJ-6030 5600mAh Battery Pack


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

So i'm not dead set on 6Ah but I wanted more since the time when i used the 4.4Ah MS battery I didn't have enough juice to finish my rides on the brightness settings I wanted. That 5.6 Ah Action Led Lights battery looks like the best thing I've run across for the money. Gemini batteries look good too but a handful of dollars more.


----------



## dunkinx (Dec 11, 2010)

i also had the same problem on my geomangear 6ah battery. the pcb got corroded. was able to save the battery.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

It's a 6 cell but I'd thought I'd share that MTBRevolution has a MTBR special right now MTBR SPECIAL: Xeccon 6600mAh Li-ion Battery.

Also Leonard just did a review on it here http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/bak-batteries-826979.html


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

*not getting advertised runtimes.*

ive used the MJ-808E twice now and its serving me well lightwise, however im concerned about the battery run times.

as an overview, i ride a 45-60 minute bike trail. looks like on average, it takes me 60 minutes to finish the trail during my night rides.

now my concern, im using the light on HIGH and 20-30 minutes into the ride the FUEL GAUGE turns from GREEN to BLUE, which gives me from 100-75% to 75-50% of usage in just 30 minutes. multiply this to two to give me my estimated total trail ride of an HOUR and this should only give me just an HOUR of runtime on HIGH?

shouldn't i be getting runtimes between 3 hours + of runtime with the MJ-6002 battery pack? which is what is advertised?

im concerned because i plan to for longer rides and specifically chose this light for its good reviews and need HIGH output during the whole course of a ride due to me having poor eyesight (no thanks to astigmatism).

so im wondering if there is something wrong with my battery pack?

thanks.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

bapski said:


> so im wondering if there is something wrong with my battery pack?
> 
> thanks.


Very hard to learn anything about total run times by extrapolating based on the status colors. There can be LARGE variations from light to light as to when the status led changes color and at what battery percentage. Best thing to do is to set it up in front of a strong fan and run it down completely, making a note of the times when the status light changes. If you have a video camera with long recording times, this can be a handy tool for the job.


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

My MS light would go from fully charged green to 75% orange in a matter of minutes. I'd still get 2 hours of runtime but it does make one worry a little. 

@Rakuman - I took you up on the tip and got the 
Action-LED-Lights — Magicshine MJ-6030 5600mAh Battery Pack . neoprene pack looks pretty bomber! shipped really quick too!


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Thought about that exactly as ive read advertised run times are not exactly accurate but to be off with an estimate from 3+ hours down an hour is concerning.

Thinking of doing test while watching TV for direct observation or as suggested use a video camera and do test in basement


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Rakuman said:


> *This is what Im using for my Olympia right now, tons of run time and I love the neoprene case. I have yet to do a rundown test but at 5600 mAh you should get good runtimes:thumbsup: *
> Action-LED-Lights - Magicshine MJ-6030 5600mAh Battery Pack


Tell me more, please? How good is the run time? My wife runs the 4-cell Gemini pack with her Olympia and gets lots of run time but at the inconvenience of powering down to 60 - 80% on slow sections. She's never had a problem with running it on high 50% plus time on 2.5 hour rides. (There is a good possiblilty Santa is bringing me an Olympia.)


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

pethelman said:


> Very hard to learn anything about total run times by extrapolating based on the status colors. There can be LARGE variations from light to light as to when the status led changes color and at what battery percentage. Best thing to do is to set it up in front of a strong fan and run it down completely, making a note of the times when the status light changes. If you have a video camera with long recording times, this can be a handy tool for the job.


just got done testing and happy to say i did get 3hrs and 6min before the light shut down.

and yes, the light gauge is not really reliable in telling how much run times you get. the light gauge changed to RED on the 2 hour mark and light kept going for another hour and started to blink and totally stopped after 6 minutes.

which makes me think if i should consider getting the MJ-6030 as spare as i may never know how much run time i have left if i base it on the color gauge.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

bapski said:


> as i may never know how much run time i have left if i base it on the color gauge.


IMO you should not trust the "fuel guage" on any light without having done some runtime tests. As Pethelman said, it is tough to quantify the remaining power in li ion batteries. Magicshine batteries are ~8.4v fresh off the charger, drop to ~7.4v within a few to several minutes, slide down gradually to ~6v then drops like a rock until the battery protection board cuts power at 5.something volts. Trying to pick points in that curve that estimate available power then throw in all kind of variables like temperature, component tolerances, cable length/resistance, and any kind of accuracy is impossible.

This what works for me. For my typical night ride routes I have learned I can get more than 5 hours out of both my bar light and helmet light using a mix of high and low settings as needed. For those typical routes that means 3 rides. I just keep track of my rides and charge after each third ride.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Vancbiker said:


> IMO you should not trust the "fuel guage" on any light without having done some runtime tests. As Pethelman said, it is tough to quantify the remaining power in li ion batteries. Magicshine batteries are ~8.4v fresh off the charger, drop to ~7.4v within a few to several minutes, slide down gradually to ~6v then drops like a rock until the battery protection board cuts power at 5.something volts. Trying to pick points in that curve that estimate available power then throw in all kind of variables like temperature, component tolerances, cable length/resistance, and any kind of accuracy is impossible.
> 
> This what works for me. For my typical night ride routes I have learned I can get more than 5 hours out of both my bar light and helmet light using a mix of high and low settings as needed. For those typical routes that means 3 rides. I just keep track of my rides and charge after each third ride.


thank you. from what you have stated, the only thing that makes sense and i can relate to is how the battery drains even if the light is not on.

during my test, my videocamera ran out of recording space and stopped recording close to 3 hours. when i started to import the video clip i turned the light off but left it plugged on the battery for a good 20-30 minutes so im thinking had i unplugged it from the battery i may have gotten way over 6 minutes after the light started to blink and powered down.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Very good bateries with best autonomy for Magicshine (i checked 5.8 mAh model on my spanish blog)

lucespotentesparatubici: Foco Magicshine MJ-868 y baterías MJ-6030, MJ-6008 y Open Light 5.8 Amp.

On web page of Open Light Systems, german version (.de) :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/magicshine-replacement-battery-827844.html#post10121594


----------

